# Underwater LED lights



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Thinking of installing some transom mount LED lights. Anybody got suggestions for which brand gives you the most light and best quality for the $?


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Lumitec Seablaze X are some of the brightest on the market. Look around and you can find them for a decent deal.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Try http://lightthenightboatlights.com/. This is GoPro video of the transom lights on the "Strike Two". https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=609503929080970"


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I have 3 lumitech sea blaze 3 lights on my boat. I wish I had waited a month or so to get the X model, they have some awesome features and are brighter than the 3's. I am very happy with my lights though. They are as bright or brighter than any others I've been around.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Those Lumitechs look sweet but I was surprised how much power they require. Coastal Night Lights are another option.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe mine are oceans with the three LEDs in a row(they came factory on the boat), but I have been impressed with them. I'm just not sure they are mouted in the best place for optimal affect, as they are mounted inches apart(2) between the outboards. Op where are you planning on mounting them?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree, lightthenightboatlights.com had awesome lights, all my interior lights are by him, however I have lumitec seablaze 3 for my underwater lights, and they are great too. heres some pics.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

I have 3 of the Lumitecs and 4 Led in the cockpit, I think hey are great.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Coastalnightlights.com. Do a search on The hull truth and you'll find these offer the best bang for your buck.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Coastalnightlights.com. Do a search on The hull truth and you'll find these offer the best bang for your buck.


I'd second Coastal night lights.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

Third for CoastalNightLights.com

I have a set of double greens with a set of single blues on my transom. Like underwater stadium lights!


----------

